# quarantine



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got a new RN dove and everything that i have read states that the new bird should be quarantined from the other birds that i have. However, I don't have any room to quarantine a bird completely. Is it ok to put the new bird in a separate cage in the same room as the other birds? Is ok as long as they do not have direct contact? For how long should this happen before I can let her out with the other doves?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

If you purchased the RN from a petshop/feedstore, I would separate by as much space as possible for 30 days. If the RN came from someone you know and you know their flock is healthy, I would separate for at least 2 weeks to be sure.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

flyte said:


> I just got a new RN dove and everything that i have read states that the new bird should be quarantined from the other birds that i have. However, I don't have any room to quarantine a bird completely. Is it ok to put the new bird in a separate cage in the same room as the other birds? Is ok as long as they do not have direct contact? For how long should this happen before I can let her out with the other doves?


Separate regardless of origin for a minimum of 6 weeks. Good luck...

fp


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, Flyte, unless you are an absolute beginner in birdkeeping, I'd say your experience would tell you after 15 days if you had brought home a sickly bird, and certainly after 30 days.


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone think that it would be a problem having her in a separate cage in the same room? Is that partial quarantine and is this safe for the other birds? The new RN is very quiet and just sits on her perch and looks around. Is this normal or is she still too new to do anything else? ( I just got her yesterday) My other birds were complete maniacs when they arrived.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would say to do the best you possibly can as far as separating them. How well do you know the person/place that they came from? That doesn't ALWAYS mean anything, but sometimes it does.
I brought home 4 white squeakers back in 2002. Kept them separated from my birds for a few days. They LOOKED healthy. ACTED healty. Droppings were picture perfect. I got antsy and went ahead and put them in with my birds. About a week later, all of the sudden I had birds that were sick, some close to dying on me. Whether it was the white birds or not that caused this, I'll never know, but it sure made me think twice about quarantine. And these birds came from a fancier that I knew well, had seen his lofts many times. 
You just never know.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

With any new animal that comes here I always quarentine for AT LEAST 30 days, if I don't know where the animal came from its 60 days.

It should be in a seperate room. Always feed and clean last, also ideally you should have seperate clothing and shoes that you only wear while taking care of this animal and always, always wash your hands after contact with the new animal.

I know this may sound extreme but it is well worth it when it comes to the health of the resident animals.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

flyte said:


> * *Does anyone think that it would be a problem having her in a separate cage in the same room? *
> 
> Is that partial quarantine and is this safe for the other birds?
> 
> ...


* If keeping the dove in the same room with the others, in her own cage, is what you have to work with, then that's what you have to do.

I've had to do that, but kept the cage as far from the others as possible.

** This could be completely normal as she's not familiar with her new surroundings. She may be young. One never knows.

I would have to agree with fp on the length of the separation time.
It's better to be safe than sorry. 




feralpigeon said:


> Separate regardless of origin for a minimum of 6 weeks. Good luck...
> 
> fp


Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Work w/the space that you have available to you. Remember to wash your hands before and after handling the new bird(s) and wash utensils separately.
A solution of 1/2 cup of bleach to a gallon of water will kill known bacterial
and viral problems for pigeons. Having an apron or the like when dealing w/the new bird(s) is also a good idea.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have often had to house incoming birds in the same room with others but have kept them "across the room" from the others. We put bubble wrap on one side and the top of the cage that would be nearest the resident birds to cut down on thrown seed or sneezes. We have not had a problem doing this. They have a dedicated cage and food and water bowls and their papers are changed at least two times a day if not more often.

Hands are always washed thoroughly after handling anything connected with the new bird. That is extremely important. Seed and water bowls are sterilized daily or more often if they soil either dish. I am so paranoid that after I have washed their seed/water bowls, I wash my hands again before filling them because I don't want to contaminate the containers where I store the seed. 

Based on our experience, six weeks is an "ideal" time to keep them segregated; however, if, after 3-4 weeks the birds appear to be healthy - eating well, pooping well and are not listless, we have put them in our aviary but mainly because we need the space. So far, that has worked fine. We continue to watch them carefully after they go in the aviary.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I can only assume everyone is speaking from your experience with pigeons, and I don't have that much experience with pigeons. My experience with RingNecked doves is that they are almost always ''caged'' birds, never been outside. My experience with RN doves is that they suffer from a lot less types of illness than pigeons. My advice in post #2 could still be wrong, I'm not an expert, but I still think my times are safe.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

little bird said:


> Well, I can only assume everyone is speaking from your experience with pigeons, and I don't have that much experience with pigeons. My experience with RingNecked doves is that they are almost always ''caged'' birds, never been outside. My experience with RN doves is that they suffer from a lot less types of illness than pigeons. My advice in post #2 could still be wrong, I'm not an expert, but I still think my times are safe.



I do follow my quarentine guide lines with evry animal that comes here and that includes Ringneck doves... you just never know 100% how they were kept before.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> That is not extreme at all. That is _excellent_ biosecurity.



Thank you


----------

